# Want to overclock AMD Phenom II X4 810



## billamama (May 17, 2012)

Never tried this kind of stuff, but I wanted to see how far I could push my Phenom II X4 810 without significantly shortening my CPU's life span.
does anyone have an AMD Phenom II x4 810?

my pc config
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-JkW6Ay4JjjM/TdTHlg9rs7I/AAAAAAAAAbY/WDRTjssZWuk/s642/my+pc+config+updated.jpg

how far could i get it on stock cooling without adding extra voltage?
at present it is AMD Phenom II X4 810 @ 2600 MHz


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 17, 2012)

First few questions.

1. What is your PSU Brand, Model & Wattage.
2. Do you have Stock Heat Sink or Custom one? If Custom then Water or Air. Also mention Model?
3. Do you have well ventilated Cabinet?


----------



## billamama (May 17, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> First few questions.
> 
> 1. What is your PSU Brand, Model & Wattage.
> 2. Do you have Stock Heat Sink or Custom one? If Custom then Water or Air. Also mention Model?
> 3. Do you have well ventilated Cabinet?



1. I've Zebronics Bijli Cabinet
front
*www.yogeshsarkar.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/zebronics-bijli-cabinet.jpg
inside
*www.yogeshsarkar.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/zebronics-bijli.jpg
review bijli
Zebronics Bijli cabinet review

2. Stock Heat Sink

3. Stock PSU came bundled with bijli

4. I From West Bengal (Kolkata)


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 17, 2012)

Steps for a Good Overclock.

1. Throw away the PSU
2. Buy a Seasonic or Cosair 500W PSU which is minimum 80+Certified
3. Throw away the Stock HS
4. Buy CM Hyper 212 EVO
5. Do some cable management 

ps: Not kidding btw...Unless above steps are not followed DO NOT try OC.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

@ OP - with stock cooling ( if you can keep the cpu under 65/68c ) you can reach upto the speed of a 3.2 Ghz ( provided you don't need to push the vcore ).

BTW, what's your stock cpu vcore now ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 18, 2012)

^^
btw bro don't you think its too bad to overclock with that zebronics PSU.
@op,
 buy FSP saga II 500W @ 2.3-2.5k and you are good to overclock.


----------



## koolent (May 18, 2012)

Dude, if you you got a nice corsair or seasonic above 500W, your PC can run like a monster.. overclocking is no big deal of expertise, but benifits you in a large way, all you need to know the ideal temperatures and voltage and wattage for your CPU and there you are, get overclocking..


----------



## billamama (May 18, 2012)

koolent said:


> Dude, if you you got a nice corsair or seasonic above 500W, your PC can run like a monster.. overclocking is no big deal of expertise, but benifits you in a large way, all you need to know the ideal temperatures and voltage and wattage for your CPU and there you are, get overclocking..



sorry to ask but how could I know the ideal temperatures, voltage and wattage for my CPU?


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2012)

use Hwinfo app , keep it's sensor module running in background and it will log idle/load temp, volts, fan speed etc very nicely.



sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> btw bro don't you think its too bad to overclock with that zebronics PSU.
> @op,
> buy FSP saga II 500W @ 2.3-2.5k and you are good to overclock.



_Tech_Wiz_ has suggested him that before  so need for re-suggestion from my end.


----------



## billamama (May 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> use Hwinfo app , keep it's sensor module running in background and it will log idle/load temp, volts, fan speed etc very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> _Tech_Wiz_ as suggested him that before  so need for re-suggestion from my end.




Well I installed but there are lots of thing on hwinfo32 sensor status which part should I upload?

uploading Screen shot of sensor status!

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-OJ5Jut8gZrA/T7dp3cZS_wI/AAAAAAAAAys/F0V5ftTp8S8/s466/1.jpg
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-P5A1np0uVqs/T7drkbISROI/AAAAAAAAAzI/JYgOAI0-x_0/s628/2.jpg
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-x1fb3fXpt-A/T7dryYsngfI/AAAAAAAAAzQ/ijrTA1nUYA4/s861/3.jpg

Anybody please tell me the stock cpu vcore , ideal temp, voltage and wattage for my cpu from the above sensor status screenshot!

& btw which psu to choose among recommended 3? Corsair/Seasonic/FSP


----------



## avinandan012 (May 19, 2012)

seasonic~corsair >fsp


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2012)

@ billamama - your stock cpu vcore ( under load ) : 1.280 ( must be set as 1.3v under bios )
idle cpu temp : 38.6c
Idle cpu voltage : 0.992v
load cpu temp : 46.9c


----------



## billamama (May 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ billamama - your stock cpu vcore ( under load ) : 1.280 ( must be set as 1.3v under bios )



@topgear, can you explain a bit the part "stock CPU vcore : 1.280v must be set as 1.3v"?


----------

